# Bathroom Fan Air Filter (Small Shop Edition)



## anigan (Sep 23, 2013)

Can I use a bathroom fan for air filtration….

It's an age old question that has been asked by many a frugal woodworker. And I'm asking it again…

My workshop is effectively 6ftx6ftx8ft high. Calculations tell me that 50cfm is more than enough to exhaust the air from a space that small. I purchased a furnace filter and made a box for the filter and fan. Currently it's not exhausting the air but just circulating it.

I'm going to try it out for a while and see if it makes a difference, but I was wondering the opinion of my fellow lumberjocks?










My air filter is installed up by the window. Most work is done either at the main bench at the back or the grey portable one.

(Please excuse the mess as I'm in the process of adding more electrical, hence all the pull strings from the ceiling)


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Should work. Not a big space to air out.


----------

